# Originally posted in pics This is Winter and her ped



## ShakaZ (Nov 12, 2009)

What do ya'll think?
























ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [331125] :: GONZALEZ SPANISH PUMA JR
Let me know if ya'll can't see the ped... I'm still not sure which link allows public access.


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

She is very cute. I love the name Winter.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

I'm going to lock this one since there is already the one in the Pictures section and the the link on the other is publicly viewable.


----------

